
US climate-change skeptics losing support - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/20/most_americans_believe_global_warming_is_caused_by_human_activity/
======
cema
Subtitle: "Most Americans now believe in human-caused global warming".

I am not quite sure if it is a good thing. _Believe_ is such a loaded word,
and does not feel quite like science.

